
Microsoft: Will Have Four Versions Of Windows For ARM - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-exec-spills-the-beans-on-microsofts-tablet-plans-2011-5
======
benologist
I wonder when they'll drop the concept of "versions" and just ship "Windows".

------
lotusleaf1987
Great we can expect Student, Home, Media, and Professional Editions that no
one knows what the difference is.

This strategy is going to fail--the tablet market has been consistent and
uniformed since the iPad, none of this gimmicktry that works in the PC/phone
markets by released dozens of SKUs with only slight changes. People won't fall
for this when they can just buy an iPad that will be current for a year or
more.

